# What Have You Got?



## karenmac (Jan 26, 2008)

Just thought I would be nosey and ask you what pets you have, how big is your MH and how long are you away from home at a time? 

We are serious about MHing for 2 - 3 month at a time, we have 2 small dogs (under 10 kilos) 1 cat but it looks like another cat joining the family soon.

MH is 6.80 metres but no fixed bed so quite a large habitation area.

We did very well with 1 dog and 1 cat away for 1 month so maybe I am getting concerned for no reason....


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

We just have two cats and they do restrict how long and how often we can go away. There is no way we, or they, would cope with taking them away with us so when we go we need a cat feeder to come in daily. If we go away for a few days we usually ask a friend to come in. For longer periods we pay a woman who advertised at the vets.

Two other commitments also limit our travels. We look after my nearly 3 year old granddaughter 1 day a week, and John is a keen gardener and there's always something that needs doing in the garden.


Chris


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

We have two miniature dachshunds and its a good job we have a 7m van cos they get under our feet all the time. We have found a way of travelling though without the crate which was a flipping pest we shut em in the bathroom. They can have their water bowl in shower tray and big cushion to sit on.

We don't hear the wuffin and then when its stops after 2 hours its fine! Before the wuffin went on for 2 hours in the crate and it was deafening now they seem to shut up more quickly. Its only the one that wuffs the other is fine traveller. They seem to like it in there and go in without a shove which we feel is reassuring and we feel they are safe in there should we have an accident.

Have two guinea pigs they are more hard work neighbour comes round if we go longer than two days and main hols they go on their hols to next doors garden. 

Was contemplating getting some chickens but mohoming decided us for that one NO!

Have seen quite a few cats going on jollies specially in caravans and some on leads which is quite bizarre passing in a street our dogs think they are fair game on a string!!!! 

Greenie


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

We have four shetland sheepdogs and a rough collie, a pair of cockatiels,a couple of dozen fish in one pond and anothe full of tadpoles.
wife looks after daughters two huskies during the day.


Oh and an odd mouse that runs about the garage.

6.5 meter mh


and large kennel bills whenever we go away

Dave P


----------



## Kelcat (Apr 20, 2008)

We have a husky who spends every waking moment with us - & was the reason we chose our 6.9m van with a fixed bed over the garage she sleeps in.


----------



## Waggy (Jan 15, 2006)

Meg is a Chocky Lab. who loves to travel in her folding canvas kennel which goes behind the drivers seat.

On site, she sleeps happily in her bed between the cab seats - no problem


----------



## dannimac (Jun 8, 2008)

We have Misty the Lurcher who is a greyhound/deerhound cross, just below my waist high but truly a long dog and again one of the reasons we chose our 7.3m van which is for the 3 of us plus my mum.

We intend that she comes with us as she was a rescue dog and I don't want to put her back in a kennel if I don't have to. We'll see how we get on with her and the heat though.

As to leaving her in the van for length in the heat, that's something we need to find a work around for. Until hairy hounds are allowed in museums etc, we'll need to devise a cunning plan - under construction!

D


----------



## firewood (Mar 17, 2009)

its all right for u lot i got 20 chickens


----------



## savannah (May 1, 2005)

There's no doubt that as the animals increase so do the logistics of travelling with them.
We have 1 Estrella mountain dog who ALWAYS stays at home with my son, then 2 mini dachshunds and 5 Pomeranians.....if its just me going then I take 2 or 3 with me......sometimes just 1......they all LOVE travelling and the daxies who were our original van dogs scream blue murder if I set off without them.....my husband looks after the rest that I dont take.
If we both go its a bit "difficult" but we have a large pen to put outside to contain them whilst camped up, I am going to buy a metal folding run to use whilst on the road when we stop for wee stops......easier to pop them in there than sort out 7 collars and leads and walk them all !!
We put them in the bathroom whilst we set up their "facilities" outside and I am afraid to admit that they often travel loose sleeping between and under the seats where they are quite happy to stay for hours.
It does mean that we have to stay on sites not aires, when we have them all with us and we tuck ourselves away in the far corner so as not to be a nuisance to anyone  
We have now removed the table to make room for 2 crates which although a nuisance is at least safer for them.
The daxies prefer to lie in the windscreen ....but NO we dont allow them whilst travelling, but they would if they could !!

Also we never go away in the summer......we are ALL more comfortable here at home with the air-con :lol: 


Lynda


----------



## Caggsie (Aug 19, 2008)

An ageing Bull Terrier and heinz 57, 11 and 12 respectfully, siamese and African Grey. Usually take the dogs and my son looks after the cat in conjunction with cats adopted parents, my neighbours, who also come in to say hi to the parrot!

In a 6ma with U shaped lounge, not fixed bed so usually snuff room to manoeuvre about as dogs are usually that knackered tend to sleep. Only had the motorhome a year, but could do with something larger but we make do.

I am trying to persuade hubby to allow the parrot to go with us :twisted: 

Usually weekends and a couple of longer ones usually a week and two weeks during the summer.

regards

Karen


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

We have a 6.5m van with an L lounge and 2 dogs 18kgs and 9kgs.

They both travel with us,sleeping arrangements are;-we sleep feet to feet on the L shape,big dog sleeps on the floor and small dog sleeps on our feet :?


----------



## karenmac (Jan 26, 2008)

I think i have been worrying unnecessarily about having 2 dogs and 2 cats with us - especially reading your story Savannah! We did have a crate which I agree was a nuisance but now have a portable dog house. We have a great fully enclosed puppy pen for onsite. Like others we never wild camp because of the babies. 

Canine Concepts do some great pens, houses etc. 

We intend to harness the 2 dogs on the seat belts when travelling with a pen for onsite and the portable house for the 2 cats when travelling and buy another pen.

Well, our next trip is April to Lisbon with 2 dogs and 1 cat so will let you know how we do. thnx for chatting.


----------



## Pollydoodle (Aug 18, 2005)

22ft van, fixed bed and one small black very timid lab x. She always comes with us and stays quietly in the van when we are out. She hates travelling but enjoys the walks when we arrive! She sleeps/travels under the table. We are also restricted by childcare as we collect G'daughter (4 1/2)from school and have her overnight one day a week.

We also have 'Billy Pig' - g'daughters guinea pig, but I have an arrangement with a neighbour - she looks after Billy Pig and I look after her horse!


----------



## 38Rover (Nov 9, 2006)

We have 2 Irish Setters (sisters)Scarlett and Ruby 1 year old and about 22kg also 9 year old Cairn basil about 10 KG
They all fit into our 7,2 metre Burstner Solano.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

When we first went full timing, about 3 years ago, we had two dogs and a cat. Gypsy 25kg, Butch 13kg and Basil a rather tubby 5kg  We tried to take the cat with us but he was so unhappy that we re-homed him with our daughter where he is spoiled rotten :roll: 

The van is 6m long with a drop down bed and it worked very well. One year in and Butch died  (he was 15) and we are just left with Gypsy now. I must admit, although Butch was not a lot of trouble, managing one dog is so much easier. She cannot pretend that I am not talking to her for one thing :roll: 

I have to say that now we are back in our house (long story) our dog is much happier. She was always a little unhappy each time we packed up to leave a place she had become familiar with :? 

Pat


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

We now have two dogs, Neo a 6 year old english setter and Floyd a 5 month old curly coated retriever. This will be floyds first trip away with us in the van so we are a bit nervous. Think we will take his crate with us although its a huge one, so might invest in a smaller one for motorhoming!!


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

How houge is houge? we don't use our crate any more so might be able to pass it on to you ....

Janet


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

carolgavin said:


> We now have two dogs, Neo a 6 year old english setter and Floyd a 5 month old curly coated retriever. This will be floyds first trip away with us in the van so we are a bit nervous. Think we will take his crate with us although its a huge one, so might invest in a smaller one for motorhoming!!


Hi Cazza,

When we swapped our van 6 months ago we lost the dedicated space for our two dog crate across the back. The custom-made Barjo crate now sits in our garage at home, unused. It'll fit between the rear wheelarches of any Tranny.

After puzzling for a while we had a eureka moment when we realised that a folding soft crate would fit in the space where the half dinette table usually sits. It means the dogs are just behind our cab seats where we can keep an eye out for them.

It's just a matter of a couple of minutes to fold down the crate and retrieve the table from the rear garage. The crate then tends to go outside in decent weather, inside our encircling puppy pen. The beardies seem to love travelling that way and it's much safer than them being loose. I can thoroughly recommend the system if your new layout suits it.

SDA


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

greenasthegrass said:


> How houge is houge? we don't use our crate any more so might be able to pass it on to you ....
> 
> Janet


Its as huuge as it currently would hold Floyd and Neo and room for about two more................................
Think we kinda erm overestimated on size, cos this would fit effalump!!!

SDA thanks for advice, you have just reminded us that we have one of them there folding soft crates, had forgotten all about it, till your post.................ta muchos!!


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

We have two rescue cats - Magic and Charlotte (called Maggot by Liam 'cos she squirms :roll: ). They are house cats and Magic has a nervous breakdown going to the vets once a year for his injections so Motorhoming with him is out. As an example of how nervous he is - if the door bell rings, she rushes to see who it is and he hides behind the curtain. Wimp.

We go away for 7 weeks twice a year. Liam's daughter and 4 grandchildren share the duties during weekends and a friend comes in during the week to feed and do the litter trays. Liams lot won't do the trays - sensible people :lol: .

They are all adequately recompensed for their trouble, which means I don't mind asking them to do the honours.

It's not ideal, but everyone manages. I always leave a letter addressed to the vet giving authority to the bearer of the letter to instruct the vet to do what ever is necessary (up to and including euthenasia) and to charge to our account. Only used once in 19 years, but took away what could have been a delay in getting treatment.

Sue


----------



## suffolkian (Jul 25, 2007)

We have 1 Labrador, 2 Saint Bernards, a Blue Fronted Amazon parrot, 2 Lovebirds, 2 geese, 6 Muscovy ducks and assorted marine fish and invertabrates. Only the dogs go with us and only in the UK. Dogs go to kennels when we go abroad, and a neighbour pops in and sees to the avians and fish when we're away.

Steve and Ian


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

We have Louis and he travels everywhere with us and loves the life.
Travelling to Spain he slept everyday with a harness on and a blanket between the Two seats no problem at all.
If I dare start packing the van he is so excited and just wants to go.
Mavis


----------



## brillopad (Mar 4, 2008)

two black labs, that sleep, one under the dinette and one in the gangway then they swap about, but they got this habit of getting up when your just about to step over them, would'nt be without them, oh 7.4m .dennis


----------



## iconnor (Nov 27, 2007)

We have a heinz 57 smallish dog, the reason we got the 'van was because we got her!

Met a woman full timer in Bristol who had 2 cats.


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

We have Ellie a Glen of Imall Terrier

A human not a dog 
If I knew how to attach a photo I would


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

On this subject - 

Does anyone know if it is legal for your dog to travel unrestrained in the motorhome?


----------



## 38Rover (Nov 9, 2006)

In Spain there should be a barrier between the driver and dogs not sure if a restraint counts?


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi firewood , at least you will have fresh eggs on hols,all you need now is a pig :lol: :lol: 


Dave


----------



## Arrachogaidh (Sep 27, 2011)

Well now, we have obtained a Burstner Elegance i821 g (27') and converted the garage into a kennel.

This enables us to take our three deerhounds and one Irish wolfhound with us when we go away thus saving on kennel fees. Not the I would let them into kennels in any case.

The fish stay at home in the pond. :lol: :lol:


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Oh you lucky :?: people.
We chose not to replace our cats due to motorhoming 

Ah well at least i've got John :lol: and he doesn't take much cleaning up after :roll: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Sue


----------



## leseduts (Jun 3, 2008)

We have a 7.3 metre Geist and 2 German Shepherds. They travel one on each side bench, in harnesses. Sleep where they want to, but officially in the garage, with gates at either end so they can be left open if it is hot.


----------



## Arrachogaidh (Sep 27, 2011)

Have locking cage gates so they can get plenty air. Installed sliding window also with flyscreen and blind.

Will probably install a couple of anchor points in the habitation so they can have harnesses on.

Will start by just taking two dogs with us but option is there to take all four at some point.


----------



## spatz1 (May 19, 2011)

Kennels at £65 a week every time....

On holiday i dont want to be booting, battering and fighting other loose dogs off as i m bitten and scrovelling on the ground trying to tear him off someones "friendly" dog thats attacked us as they stand there like lemons and dont help out :twisted:


----------



## Chas17 (May 1, 2005)

We have a 6 month old labrador cross who currently weighs in at about 21kilos (and growing). Having survived several acclimatisation day trips we took her away for a weekend a couple of weeks ago. She travelled happily between the driver and passenger seats but I intend to slot a piece of ply in behind the seats to ensure she stays back. Slept at the back of the van just inside the habitation door and happy to say we had no problems. Real test will be our run to France late May and then 4/5 weeks in Norway late Summer. Vehicle is autocruise stargazer.


----------



## PILOTEFAN (Jul 19, 2010)

We have 2 parrots (Hahns Macaw and a Jardine)and a budgie and they come with us in our 6.5m van.
They love travelling with us and are very good, they all talk so we do get some funny looks when they start talking away.
We limit the travels with them to 3 days though as they dont get much flying space in the van.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

We had a spider, a very small one. 

It travelled with us for three years and lived up in the Heki. It spun a very complicated web on one of the rooflight clips

Nearly every evening it used to slide down its silk web and wander across the table.

However it got seduced by a beachside campsite in Brittany and jumped ship!


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Original reply

We have four shetland sheepdogs and a rough collie, a pair of cockatiels,a couple of dozen fish in one pond and anothe full of tadpoles. 
wife looks after daughters two huskies during the day. 


Oh and an odd mouse that runs about the garage. 

6.5 meter mh 


and large kennel bills whenever we go away 

Dave P 

Addition One Husky several more fish.
One cockatiel passed away.

Dave p


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Two labradors and a tortoise.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

I have lots of animals but I keep them all in Africa where they can roam free.

I get to visit them a couple of times each year.

You should see the size of my Pooper Scooper


----------



## Arrachogaidh (Sep 27, 2011)

Thanks for the responses from people who take their Pets with them.

As for the trolls that don't have anything better to do... Trot on by.

Lurking troll :lurk: 

:lol: :lol: 


Would never countenance putting an animal into kennels/cattery if possible too many horror stories.

If for some reason they can't be with us we have relatives or friends that will dog-sit for us.

:toothy8: :toothy8:


----------



## 4maddogs (May 4, 2010)

We have 3 english springer spaniels and a golden retriever. I haven't taken them all away yet, but we did once squeeze all of them and us into a 2/3 person mountain tent for a night. 
It was cosy, and the goldie passed wind into my face all night...nice!

Charlie the extra large lab height springer (skinny at 20 kg though) loves coming away and travels with a seat belt harness. At night he sleeps with me  

I use one of those spiral things whilst outside, but he can pull it out if a frog/ rabbit / pheasant strolls by within a mile.

I went to Mull without him in Feb...he was most put out!


----------



## ToffeApple (Nov 21, 2009)

I have a Parson Jack Russell - just the two of us in a Renault Trafic Autosleeper. Not a great deal of room for a hyper-active Jack!

She has a seat belt harness on the rear side seat, and at night she's my hot water bottle!!!!

:roll: :roll: :roll:  

Chris & Tilly.


----------

